# Stocking a 75 Gallon Peacock/Hap Tank. HELP!



## CichlidGuy2323 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not new to cichlids but am new to Peacocks and Haps. I have done some research on stocking but still need some help. Here is what my LFS offers for 1inch peacocks and Haps...
Crimson Red
OB Peacock
Dragon Blood
Jacobfreibergi
Electric Blue Ahli
albino Eureka Red
Moorii

I like all of these fish but would just like to know the best stocking options... Thanks!d


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want about a dozen fish that mature at or less than 6" and don't look alike.

Not enough fish on this list. Moorii too big. Ahli is OK (really fryeri). The rest are all red so choose one.

Not enough info on the jacobfriebergi...which one? The eureka is a jacobfriebergi-type too so don't choose both.


----------



## CichlidGuy2323 (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay so same size but different looks... Could you possibly provide me with a stock list that is colorful and suitable for my tank size. I really just need someone to tell me the fish to get so I do not run into problems down the road. Also do I need any specific aquascaping requirements like needed for mbuna? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

What about an Aulonocara baenschi "Benga yellow", a Aulonocara Maylandiv Sulfur Head, a Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green" (i actually have 2 of these... read on this forum that one helps the other keep a darker/richer color and seems to work and they are very mild and have never fought in my tank), and/or a Copadichromis azureus (he is a much darker blue than the Electric Blue Ahli you listed and I have both and so far so good).

You could probably throw in a female Electric Yellow Lab. (I put in one male and 3 females... but getting tired of dealing with the "kids" and the male gets a little aggressive when the female is holding.)

Randy


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> The rest are all red so choose one.


OBs can be any color, most are many colors and Crimson Reds don't look like Dragonsbloods.

I would personally grab one of each. 
.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

CichlidGuy2323 said:


> Okay so same size but different looks... Could you possibly provide me with a stock list that is colorful and suitable for my tank size. I really just need someone to tell me the fish to get so I do not run into problems down the road. Also do I need any specific aquascaping requirements like needed for mbuna? Thanks for the reply!


All male tanks are quite challenging and you really have to plan to have problems down the road when stocking one. You might want to read the all-male tank article in the Library. Definitely have an extra tank and a rehoming plan for fish you have to remove.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Additionally, I would also suggest purchasing/ordering indefinable males. So if possible, skip the juveniles.

Typically, the jakes are too aggressive for a 48" tank. Same for the Dragon Blood. An OB can be a toss up.

Are you willing to order online? We have a list of vendor reviews which can be found by clicking Retailer Reviews.

Try to find males that don't exceed 6-7" when mature. Some (such as the jakes) can be too aggressive and some of the smaller Aulonocara (such as the kandeense) are too timid to color up in an all-male environment.

Some suggestions that could work include Aulonocara stuartgranti variants, one of the reds, (German, Ruby) and a few haps such as Placidochromis electra, Otopharynx lithobates and Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius".


----------



## CichlidGuy2323 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not really willing to order online because I hate paying the shipping when the fish cost so much and don't have the money to purchase definite males


----------



## CichlidGuy2323 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bowfront said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > The rest are all red so choose one.
> ...


So are you suggesting to grab one of each of what I have listed?


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

what is your goal for the tank, all male or breeding groups? if going all male then the list your lfs provided is not going to be enough fish that dont look alike. also if you cant buy guaranteed males then you might as well buy 5-6 of 1 peacock type (dont mix peacocks because the females all look very similar and will hybridize) and 5-6 of 2 different haps that the males and females look nothing alike (to minimize the chances of hybrids). once they all grow up that should hopefully get you 1 male and 3-4 females per grouping. but keep in mind that you will only have 3 colorful fish in this type of set-up.


----------



## CichlidGuy2323 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm really looking for an all male tank. Could I buy a lot of juvies and then remove the females later on?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note that the cost/fish is lower online so even with the shipping you are likely to find your overall cost is less, plus you can choose a reputable vendor and get a LOT more variety.

If you buy juveniles then you will have a really bad time when they are all maturing (when they all try to kill each other) and also since the females are not easy to ID by separate species (with aulonocara, near impossible) you may not be able to sell them as pure...translate...you may not be able to sell them or give them away at all.

You could keep each group of juveniles in a separate tank and combine them when the males mature.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I have found from my own experience that fish bought and kept together since they were very young grow very tolerant of one another and live quite peacefully. I have a male show tank with many types of fish that "shouldn't " really get along well but do because they were raised together. I will tell you that it is impossible to add any other fish by any method or numbers and they slaughter them merciously like a vicious gang. Surprisingly they leave one another alone and rarely fight. I've just accepted the fact that the fish in there are going to stay and not get any more tank-mates.
.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to give you the flip side, I read about this "growing up together" thing and took it as gospel when beginning but have found it not to be true. Once the fish mature in my tanks, they act as predicted and growing up together seems to be not a factor.

All male tanks can be hit or miss. As long as you are willing to rehome fish there is nothing you can't try.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I think growing up together success stories are nothing but luck but hey that's just me. When fish hit breeding age is when the trouble typically starts.

I too recommend going for sexed males. If you choose a online vendor with a good stock list there are other advantages. If you've already cycled the tank you can add them all at once, which removes the problems you can face when introducing the fish in waves. The fish that are settled tend to pick on new comers so your forced to add newcomers in groups which can be annoying.


----------

